# Sentirsi soli ...



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine... 

sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??

e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???


----------



## Duchessa (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine...
> 
> sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??
> 
> e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???


Ciao Maya.
Che domanda... questa è LA domanda.
Il senso di vuoto è in tutti i noi. Se qualcuno non lo sente è perchè lo nasconde.
La solitudine, l'annullamento, sono la grande paura di tutti. Ne è una prova questo forum...

Qualcuno non ne è consapevole.
Qualcuno ne diventa sempre più consapevole.
Qualcuno intraprende una via e non trova la soluzione.
Qualcuno intraprende una via e la soluzione la trova.

All'ultima tua domanda si possono trovare tante risposte.
La prima che trovo, ora, è ... pensare che non sei sola in questa condizione.
Pensare che, se tutte le persone che sentono questo vuoto dovessero darsi la mano e fare un girotondo .. sarebbero un bel po' di gente!! C'è un legame tra tutti gli esseri umani...
Questo senso di fratellanza dovrebbe dare un po' di conforto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Sentirsi solo dipende in gran parte dal non saper godere della compagnia di se stessi. Tu sembri essere rimasta figlia pur essendo madre e alla ricerca di qualcuno ti accudisca e ti gratifichi e ti coccoli. Solo che hai ben due persone a cui tu devi tutto questo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ciao Maya.
> Che domanda... questa è LA domanda.
> Il senso di vuoto è in tutti i noi. Se qualcuno non lo sente è perchè lo nasconde.
> La solitudine, l'annullamento, sono la grande paura di tutti. Ne è una prova questo forum...
> ...


Tu parli della condizione umana. Maya della sua.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2013)

è molto ragazza.
sicuramente ha fatto figli in età molto giovane e in una situazione
del genere o sei forte, perchè sei assistito e curato e riparti alla grande
oppure cedi di schianto.
Sto parlando di cedimento dal punto di vista morale perchè è evidente
che la crisi della ragazza ha determinato l'esito infausto del matrimonio
(anche qui comunque, grosse responsabilità di lui che non ha saputo
intercettare il suo stato di crisi).
Fa paura vedere una persona così giovane in grande sofferenza
un supporto non le dovrebbe mai mancare e forse la storia
col 40enne era proprio in qs senso.

buona fortuna


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

_“No”, disse il piccolo principe. “Cerco degli amici. Che cosa vuol dire addomesticare?”
“E’ una cosa da molto tempo dimenticata. Vuol dire creare dei legami...”
“Creare dei legami?”
“Certo”, disse la volpe. “Tu, fino ad ora, per me, non sei che un ragazzino uguale a centomila ragazzini. E non ho bisogno di te. E neppure tu hai bisogno di me. Io non sono che una volpe uguale a centomila volpi. Ma se tu mi addomestichi, noi avremo bisogno l’uno dell’altro. Tu sarai per me unico al mondo, e io sarò per te unica al mondo”.
“Comincio a capire”, disse il piccolo principe. “C’è un fiore... credo che mi abbia addomesticato...”
...
Ma la volpe ritornò della sua idea:
“La mia vita è monotona. Io do la caccia alle galline, e gli uomini danno la caccia a me. Tutte le galline si assomigliano, e tutti gli uomini si assomigliano. E io mi annoio per ciò. Ma se tu mi addomestichi, la mia vita sarà come illuminata. Conoscerò un rumore di passi che sarà diverso da tutti gli altri. Gli altri passi mi fanno nascondere sotto terra. Il tuo, mi farà uscire dalla tana, come una musica. E poi, guarda! Vedi, laggiù in fondo, dei campi di grano? Io non mangio il pane e il grano, per me è inutile. I campi di grano non mi ricordano nulla. E questo è triste! Ma tu hai dei capelli color dell’oro. Allora sarà meraviglioso quando mi avrai addomesticato. Il grano, che è dorato, mi farà pensare a te. E amerò il rumore del vento nel grano...”
La volpe tacque e guardò a lungo il piccolo principe:
“Per favore... addomesticami”, disse.
“Volentieri”, rispose il piccolo principe, “ma non ho molto tempo, però. Ho da scoprire degli amici, e da conoscere molte cose”.
“Non si conoscono che le cose che si addomesticano”, disse la volpe. “Gli uomini non hanno più tempo per conoscere nulla. Comprano dai mercanti le cose già fatte. Ma siccome non esistono mercanti di amici, gli uomini non hanno più amici. Se tu vuoi un amico addomesticami!”
“Che bisogna fare?” domandò il piccolo principe.
“Bisogna essere molto pazienti”, rispose la volpe. “In principio tu ti sederai un po’ lontano da me, così, nell’erba. Io ti guarderò con la coda dell’occhio e tu non dirai nulla. Le parole sono una fonte di malintesi. Ma ogni giorno tu potrai sederti un po’ più vicino...”
Il piccolo principe ritornò l’indomani.
“Sarebbe stato meglio ritornare alla stessa ora”, disse la volpe. “Se tu vieni per esempio tutti i pomeriggi alle quattro, dalle tre io comincerò ad essere felice. Col passare dell’ora aumenterà la mia felicità. Quando saranno le quattro, incomincerò ad agitarmi e ad inquietarmi; scoprirò il prezzo della felicità! Ma se tu vieni non si sa quando, io non saprò mai a che ora prepararmi il cuore... Ci vogliono i riti!”.
“Che cos’è un rito?”(...)
“E’ quello che fa un giorno diverso dagli altri giorni, un’ora dalle altre ore.”(...)
Così il piccolo principe addomesticò la volpe.
E quando l’ora della partenza fu vicina: 
“Ah!” disse la volpe, “...piangerò”.
“La colpa è tua”, disse il piccolo principe, “io, non ti volevo far del male, ma tu hai voluto che ti addomesticassi...”
“E’ vero”, disse la volpe.
“Ma piangerai!” disse il piccolo principe.
“E’ certo”, disse la volpe.
“Ma allora che ci guadagni?”
“Ci guadagno”, disse la volpe, “il colore del grano”.
(Saint-Exupéry, 1943)._


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Non è una fase dovuta all'età
per far si che svanisca devi prima fare i conti con le tue paure ...


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Carissima, allora, prima di tutto devi imparare a stare da sola, senza nessuno, in compagnia solo di te stessa, in questo mi ha aiutato stare da mio nonno del tutto isolato dal mondo, io ed i miei libri. Io sono anche socievole, ma allo stesso modo sto bene senza nessuno, senza dover parlare anche una sola volta in una giornata, è spirito di addattamento.
Ma tu non puoi e devi renderti conto che hai solo 25 anni ed hai voluto tutto e subito ed il tuo modo per chiederlo è perchè tu pensi di meritarlo. 
Torniamo indietro, perchè pensi di meritarlo? Hai avuto una bella infanzia con i tuoi genitori? Sei stata amata? Ti hanno fatto avere quello che ti serviva (e cioè affetto e comprensione?) 
Parlaci un poco di te e potrai essere aiutata in questo senso.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine...
> 
> sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??
> 
> e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???




io non mi sentirei sola con due figli...
quando mi sono sentita sola per nmoticùvi credo opposti ai tuoi lei mi ha dato la forza...
e non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo...
non siamo mai soli al mondo...quando ci sentiamo soli è perchè vogliamo sentirci così...
perchè ci abbandoniamo a questa condizione senza combattere..



esistono persone molto più sole di te...
senza famiglia, senza nessuno...
e nonostante li vedi li pronti a scommettere sulle loro giornate..
tu hai dei vantaggi rispetto a loro


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine...
> 
> sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??
> 
> e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???


Accettarsi? cominciare a cambiarsi senza avere troppa premura e facendolo con serenità? 

Per fortuna non tutti siamo uguali, e tutti comunque crescendo si formano, e si formano anche quelle "lacune" che portano a guardarsi dentro ed a starci male, nel frattempo ne facciamo un dramma e rendiamo il tutto maggiorato ed amplificato. Tutto questo credo nel tempo abbia spazio in qualcosa che in noi non piace, e costantemente cerchiamo sempre di migliorarci, fino a quando lo facciamo per migliorarci direi che è ottimo e fonte di grande personalità e sensibilità. Nel momento in cui drammatizziamo il tutto e lo facciamo nel tempo, dobbiamo capire che, si deve cambiare gestione nell'affrontare la vita, perchè già a priori cerchiamo il malessere come fonte di salvezza, ingannando noi stessi.


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ci sono vari tipi di solitudine ... 

non ho capito bene, di che tipo di solitudine tu parli ...

sentirsi soli ... nonostante ci siano figli, genitori ecc. oppure

sentirsi soli ... perché si è effettivamente soli ... rimasti senza legami ... 


la solitudine ... è più che altro un sentimento ... 
e lo si prova soprattutto, quando si è dipendenti dagli altri o da cose ... (in vari sensi)
sentirsi ogni tanto soli ... è normale, siamo esseri sociali ... 

ma è anche un segnale ... forse, è il momento di soffermarsi su se stessi ... 
all'inizio è sgradevole, se non si conosce ... 
ma con il tempo, se ne sai cogliere i frutti, avvolte la cerchi ... 

io sto molto bene sola ... mi piace stare sola ... 
scopri cose su te stessa, che servono, per muoversi e decidersi nella vita ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci sono vari tipi di solitudine ...
> 
> ...


Il miglior insegnante della vita.


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il miglior insegnante della vita.


Ciao  

verissimo!!!

la solitudine ... se la sai gestire ed impari a divertirti con essa ...

è fonte di tanta serenità ... tranquillità ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

la solitudine è positiva quando è presente per pochi minuti. Quando trascorri giornate in solitudine, non da soli, che è un concetto diverso, la solitudine è distruttiva.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Mah io concordo con Glenn
Ho passato la parte essenziale della mia vita in solitudine
e posso essere solo ovunque.

In quanto la solitudine è una delle condizioni imprescendibili
per creare qualcosa di artisticamente valido...

Il primo tratto che mi ha colpito di mia moglie
è stato il suo bisogno di solitudine...nel contatto con la natura...

Perchè lei dice
Ivi mi ricarico...

Il problema mio casomai è stato un altro
sentirsi estraneo

Ma finchè io mi vedo o su un palco e vedo il mondo come fosse una massa di spettatori o finchè io percepisco il mondo come se fossi in un cinema da solo a vedere un film, sto bene...

Sto male 
solo quando 
mi sforzo di condividere

perchè il prezzo da pagare
è quello di fare dei compromessi.

Veramente io sto bene
solo quando c'è una certa distanza tra me e il mondo.


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la solitudine è positiva quando è presente per pochi minuti. Quando trascorri giornate in solitudine, non da soli, che è un concetto diverso, la solitudine è distruttiva.


Ciao,

non sono molto d'accordo ...

conosco molto bene quel tipo di solitudine ... 
sentirsi soli, anche se c'è tutto attorno a te ... 
soli e incompresi ... 

quella solitudine che ti taglia fuori dal mondo e dal contesto ... 

io ho imparato una cosa ... 
ma forse è innato in me, perché non mi ricordo quando io lo abbia imparato ...

qualunque cose ... deve nascere da te ... 
sei tagliato fuori? ... inizi da te ... a costruire piano piano ...
avvolte conviene prima con delle cose ... 

iniziare a piangersi a dosso ... è veleno!!!

io credo che la cosa peggiore che esista, è la letargia ...
quando ti prende quel male ... sei fregata ... 

credo ... soffro di tanti mali ... veramente brutti ... 
ma la depressione non mi ha mai colpito ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

forse capisco male e mi spiego male. 
solitudine: nessuna presenza di affetti e persone disponibile a VIVERE con te, ad ASCOLTARTI, non sentire.
essere soli: non avevre nessuno accanto in alcuni momenti della vita, ma saperli presenti in caso servano.

per me c'è questa differenza di fondo e, credo, che maya parli della prima.

sienne,mi hai anticipato. ma più che altro il mio messaggio era per il conte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine...
> 
> sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??
> 
> e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???


pensa alla tua morte, e subito sarai felicissima di non essere in sua compagnia, e cercherai a sfuggirla, prima incredula, poi timida e poi con decisione. quando poi corri e la morte ti insegue con la lingua di fuori, qualche volta ti viene la domanda, cosa stessi facendo. e così ti accorgi che tutto il senso della vita ti è dato dalla corsa e dall'invano allontanamento dell'unico compagno su cui puoi contare sempre e dal quale non sfuggirai mai.

e soltanto conoscendo questo compagno più a fondo, troverai la serenità nella solitudine. è tuo miglore consigliere e quando meno lo senti, più vicino è. non sei mai sola. hai la morte. ma non solo. scopri chi altro c'è con te, in ogni istante ...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pensa alla tua morte, e subito sarai felicissima di non essere in sua compagnia, e cercherai a sfuggirla, prima incredula, poi timida e poi con decisione. quando poi corri e la morte ti insegue con la lingua di fuori, qualche volta ti viene la domanda, cosa stessi facendo. e così ti accorgi che tutto il senso della vita ti è dato dalla corsa e dall'invano allontanamento dell'unico compagno su cui puoi contare sempre e dal quale non sfuggirai mai.
> 
> e soltanto conoscendo questo compagno più a fondo, troverai la serenità nella solitudine. è tuo miglore consigliere e quando meno lo senti, più vicino è. non sei mai sola. hai la morte. ma non solo. scopri chi altro c'è con te, in ogni istante ...


Memento mori! Però lei ha 25 anni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Memento mori! Però lei ha 25 anni.


Se si sente sola, la morte c'è a distanza di neanche un passo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se si sente sola, la morte c'è a distanza di neanche un passo


A volte sei un grandioso filosofo. A volte


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, allora, prima di tutto devi imparare a stare da sola, senza nessuno, in compagnia solo di te stessa, in questo mi ha aiutato stare da mio nonno del tutto isolato dal mondo, io ed i miei libri. Io sono anche socievole, ma allo stesso modo sto bene senza nessuno, senza dover parlare anche una sola volta in una giornata, è spirito di addattamento.
> Ma tu non puoi e devi renderti conto che hai solo 25 anni ed hai voluto tutto e subito ed il tuo modo per chiederlo è perchè tu pensi di meritarlo.
> Torniamo indietro, perchè pensi di meritarlo? Hai avuto una bella infanzia con i tuoi genitori? Sei stata amata? Ti hanno fatto avere quello che ti serviva (e cioè affetto e comprensione?)
> Parlaci un poco di te e potrai essere aiutata in questo senso.



:up: daccordo con te Daniele.
Io quando iniziai a vivere da sola..mi sentivo un vuoto dentro...
tornare a casa la sera e non avere nessuno che ti aspetta...
trovare le cose sempre e solo come le hai lasciate..può essere un vantaggio ma anche triste..
Ho una pianta in casa, unico essere vivente al di fuori di me..
a forza di parlarle fece tutte le foglie gialle...si stava suicidando :mrgreen: non ne poteva più :mrgreen:
poi le ho detto: "OK PIANTA, HO CAPITO IL SEGNALE, devo imparare a stare sola !"
e piano, piano ce l'ho fatta..


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sentirsi soli anche quando non lo si è,,quando si ha una famiglia ... un lavoro... non riuscire a stare bene con se stessi..........avere paura della solitudine...
> 
> sarà solo un fase dovuta all'età...(25anni) o durerà per sempre??
> 
> e cosa si può fare per riuscire a sentirsi meno soli???


Me lo domando anche io da 46 anni ...... Resistere, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Me lo domando anche io da 46 anni ...... Resistere, nel bene e nel male.



L7, tu hai prole? Mi scuso se dovessero già averti fatto la stessa domanda?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Me lo domando anche io da 46 anni ...... Resistere, nel bene e nel male.


Io ho trovato la risposta per me: accontentarmi con quel che ho, non dare per scontato che io sia solo, essere sincero, gentile e fermo con chiunque, e soprattutto, evitare di farmi odiare e distruggere da qualcuno ... acqua calda se vuoi, ma funziona.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L7, tu hai prole? Mi scuso se dovessero già averti fatto la stessa domanda?


Non scusarti è una domanda legittima. Si ho figli. Tu? 
E ancora, se posso: sei sposato ed infedele o sposato e tradito o single alla ricerca dell'anima gemella o single e felice di esserlo?


----------

